# Strongest pre workouts that are and are not on the market anymore.



## GymRat79 (Nov 2, 2021)

Name some pre workouts you find to be the strongest on the market currently and those that have been taken off the shelves for being "Too" strong. I heard stories about the original Jack'd pre workout but that was on the market before I took up an interest in bodybuilding. Unfortunately I never got to try it. 

The strongest one I ever had that I thought was great was APS Mesomorph when it had DMAA. This was back around 2015-2016. Then next thing I know its off the shelves for some reason. 

Best pre workout in my opinion right now is Prevail by Cutler Nutrition. Non prop blend that really does a nice job compared to most of the stuff on the market being crap today.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 2, 2021)

Off the market: cocaine.  Fucking great pumps just be careful not to spend an hour talking someone's ear off.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 2, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Off the market: cocaine.  Fucking great pumps just be careful not to spend an hour talking someone's ear off.


Sorry won't work for me. I become hypersexual on that shit and want to fuck everything that has a pu$$y. That would not mix well with women in the gym, as I probably would more than likely go up to one and tell them "lets fuck baby."


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2021)

Ripped Fuel was basically oral crack. Couple of those and a Mountain Dew and I was doing double shifts at work.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 2, 2021)

I remember I got a Russian preworkout ... around 12 years ago

Took 3 scoops

Had a fucking actual heart attack


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ripped Fuel was basically oral crack. Couple of those and a Mountain Dew and I was doing double shifts at work.



I used to set my alarm for 45 minutes earlier than I needed to get up, hands shaking as I struggled to down two capsules of Ripped Fuel and drink some water... but in 45 minutes... bam!  When it finally hit you, it was quick.  It was instant clarity and energy.  I was up.  I was ready to go.  Shit was awesome.  It helped control appetite great, too.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 2, 2021)

I’m sure you can still find some original formulas for the Jack3d that we all love.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I’m sure you can still find some original formulas for the Jack3d that we all love.


Half a scoop is all you need correct?


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve tried so many. All I ever get is stomach pains and have to go to the bathroom. No energy or pumps. It’s incredibly frustrating


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

Ultimate Orange...that stuff was the shit.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

Anyone remember SuperDump 250?


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 2, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Half a scoop is all you need correct?


Dude I was doubling the serving back in high school


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ripped Fuel was basically oral crack. Couple of those and a Mountain Dew and I was doing double shifts at work.


Twin labs amber bottle with pink label those were the best.😍 I popped my cherry on those over 20 years ago. Then shortly after xenadrine rolled out and then it seems like everyone was mass producing it.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Twin labs amber bottle with pink label those were the best.😍 I popped my cherry on those over 20 years ago. Then shortly after xenadrine rolled out and then it seems like everyone was mass producing it.


Heard of Xenadrine and tried that myself...wicked.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Ultimate Orange...that stuff was the shit.


Beside the buzz I actually enjoy it's taste a lot.  It had a unique orange effervescent taste.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 2, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Beside the buzz I actually enjoy it's taste a lot.  It had a unique orange effervescent taste.


Same here. Nothing quite like it except for Jack3d original formula.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Never had it but craze was all the hype several years ago before the band. I did try Excelsior which was suppose to be comparable and that was off the hook. I'm pretty sure it had amp salts. Unfortunately when there sales exploded and rumors about being spike surfaced they changed their formula and eventually quite making it.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Off the market: cocaine.  Fucking great pumps just be careful not to spend an hour talking someone's ear off.


Or spending the night both sleepless and erectionless.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I remember I got a Russian preworkout ... around 12 years ago
> 
> Took 3 scoops
> 
> Had a fucking actual heart attack


What was it called?  That shit sounds legit.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 2, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Same here. Nothing quite like it except for Jack3d original formula.


Jack3d was very good but i still think ephedra > geranium.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 2, 2021)

17 Strongest Pre Workout Supplements of 2023 Reviewed & Ranked – Fitness Volt
					

Strongest Pre-Workouts of 2022, we tested over 30 extremely potent supplements for the peoples who need a extra kick before a gym session.




					fitnessvolt.com


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 2, 2021)

I may have mentioned this before, so sorry if I'm being repetitive.

https://www.amazon.com/Yohimbine-Extra-Strength-Supplement-Capsules/dp/B082RKD6SY

This shit gives me the dizzies, goosebumps, dry heaves, tremors, and testicular atrophy for a few hours.  I have to lay down for a while.  I've had hangovers that were better.

But this does work in curbing your appetite and getting you on the toilet.  Sort Amazon reviews by the worst and check it out.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 2, 2021)

I remember some shit from back in the day before the DMAA ban. Now though I look for products that actually promote blood flow instead of constrict it with all the stims and other garbage. I currently take Primeval Labs Mega Pre Black. No major crash after.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 17 Strongest Pre Workout Supplements of 2023 Reviewed & Ranked – Fitness Volt
> 
> 
> Strongest Pre-Workouts of 2022, we tested over 30 extremely potent supplements for the peoples who need a extra kick before a gym session.
> ...


A training partner gave me a single scoop of Excelsior (#8 on that list) a few weeks ago and it damn near killed me.

I have an extremely high caffeine tolerance.

There are almost certainly undisclosed grey-market stimulants in that shit.


----------



## DrkrTnBlk (Nov 2, 2021)

TODAY said:


> A training partner gave me a single scoop of Excelsior (#8 on that list) a few weeks ago and it damn near killed me.
> 
> I have an extremely high caffeine tolerance.
> 
> There are almost certainly undisclosed grey-market stimulants in that shit.


FUUUCKK>>> Now I want to try all of them. I usually make my own pre-workout ( beetroot, Beta alanine, L'argenine, etc) But Looking at your list MrHyde is #5 and that thing made me hear colors and see noise. I'm very curious to try #1


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 3, 2021)

TODAY said:


> A training partner gave me a single scoop of Excelsior (#8 on that list) a few weeks ago and it damn near killed me.
> 
> I have an extremely high caffeine tolerance.
> 
> There are almost certainly undisclosed grey-market stimulants in that shit.


It's no longer be made anymore. I'm sure they knew fda would be on there ass soon enough and bailed shipped.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 3, 2021)

DrkrTnBlk said:


> FUUUCKK>>> Now I want to try all of them. I usually make my own pre-workout ( beetroot, Beta alanine, L'argenine, etc) But Looking at your list MrHyde is #5 and that thing made me hear colors and see noise. I'm very curious to try #1


Why, though? Weird, mutant amphetamines from sketchy Chinese labs rarely make for a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 3, 2021)

It’s still legal up here in Canada, but ephedrine HCL. 

When I was younger I used to take 40mg of that with a giant black coffee and holy fuck boys.


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 3, 2021)

IMHO 99% of pre workout powders are heart/kidney problems in a jug! I find a huge amount of irony with bodybuilders who eat clean 24/7, don't smoke, don't do drugs or drink booze and yet they post videos of eating pre workout supps by the scoop like it's super cool lol 

Slamming your heart with 300-400mgs+ of caffeine daily plus energy drinks then jacking up your blood pressure with weight training is a good way to develop a heart flutter or murmur or worse!

When you're under 40-50 you really don't think about death all that much, but then you start seeing all the people you grew up watching on tv/movies die off and then your own mortality hits you like fucking brick to the head and you look back at all the unhealthy shit you did and feel so fucking stupid lol.

Everyone always says they prefer quality of life over quantity until they have a heart attach or brain tumor then all they want is MORE TIME 

Old man rant, sorry fellas 🤪


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rich Piana used to snort them off his gf's ass.


Jet Labs said:


> IMHO 99% of pre workout powders are heart/kidney problems in a jug! I find a huge amount of irony with bodybuilders who eat clean 24/7, don't smoke, don't do drugs or drink booze and yet they post videos of eating pre workout supps by the scoop like it's super cool lol
> 
> Slamming your heart with 300-400mgs+ of caffeine daily plus energy drinks then jacking up your blood pressure with weight training is a good way to develop a heart flutter or murmur or worse!
> 
> ...


I usually stay away from high stim pre’s nowadays.
Usually stick to ones that have 125 mg of caffeine per serving and sip on it on the way to the gym.


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 3, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Rich Piana used to snort them off his gf's ass.
> 
> I usually stay away from high stim pre’s nowadays.
> Usually stick to ones that have 125 mg of caffeine per serving and sip on it on the way to the gym.



I used all that shit when I was younger and I remember wondering why my heart was always beating weird lol


----------



## DrkrTnBlk (Nov 3, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Why, though? Weird, mutant amphetamines from sketchy Chinese labs rarely make for a pleasurable experience.


Totally agree.... But still want to try it. No need for logical reason. LOL


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 4, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 17 Strongest Pre Workout Supplements of 2023 Reviewed & Ranked – Fitness Volt
> 
> 
> Strongest Pre-Workouts of 2022, we tested over 30 extremely potent supplements for the peoples who need a extra kick before a gym session.
> ...


No Insane Labz Psychotic Gold....bogus!


----------



## white ape (Nov 4, 2021)

DrkrTnBlk said:


> FUUUCKK>>> Now I want to try all of them. I usually make my own pre-workout ( beetroot, Beta alanine, L'argenine, etc) But Looking at your list MrHyde is #5 and that thing made me hear colors and see noise. I'm very curious to try #1


Used to mix Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde before the gym. Get home and do some bong rips. Something with the supplements mixed with the relaxing properties of weed I guess but I would get weird uncontrollable muscle movement while laying in bed. It was trippy.


----------



## DrkrTnBlk (Nov 4, 2021)

white ape said:


> Used to mix Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde before the gym. Get home and do some bong rips. Something with the supplements mixed with the relaxing properties of weed I guess but I would get weird uncontrollable muscle movement while laying in bed. It was trippy.


Sounds like a good night! LOL. I'm waaaay too old to be " trying" things, but there is a teenager inside me that wants to ...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 4, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> No Insane Labz Psychotic Gold....bogus!


Yeah they should be on that list...it is bogus.

I declare shenanigans.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

DrkrTnBlk said:


> Sounds like a good night! LOL. I'm waaaay too old to be " trying" things, but there is a teenager inside me that wants to ...


Sounds like the devil sitting on your shoulder whispering in your ear...


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Rich Piana used to snort them off his gf's ass.
> 
> I usually stay away from high stim pre’s nowadays.
> Usually stick to ones that have 125 mg of caffeine per serving and sip on it on the way to the gym.


Those high stim ones literally are a heart attack in a scoop as I've literally had a heart attack after taking those crazy stims when I was younger and I'm not gonna take them again now even.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 5, 2021)

Crack cocaine....only true pre, after and durring workout that will Get u pumped!!!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 5, 2021)

The Original ultimate orange from the 90’s


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Ultimate Orange...that stuff was the shit.


This ^

Used to buy it 1989 or so, I would pop and ephedrine pill, wash it down with Ultimate Orange (also had ephedrine in it). Wired all day...

This one may be one of the strongest still out there. (DMAA)









						Big Bang **NEW** SUPER STRONG Preworkout
					

big bang, ephedra, t2, stimulant, caffeine, preworkout, dmaa, 13dmaa, ephedrine, pwo




					stores.gymntonic.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 5, 2021)

Pre-Kaged®
					

Pre-Kaged is the ultimate Pre-workout performance supplement. Top rated combination of ingredients to provide the best focus, pump, and stamina in the gym!




					www.kagedmuscle.com


----------



## Oldbastard (Nov 5, 2021)

Because I think my history of training began way back with pure ephedrine tea or hydrochloride pills nothing could hit me . I could swallow the bottle of original ripped fuel and feel NOTHING! This Kratom does absolutely nothing in any way even had an original kratom distributor coach and supply free tried everything NOTHING!! But pure ephedrine not extract not herb with caffeine and aspirin along with three grams of tyrosine used too come in powder form that was never been equaled


----------



## Oldbastard (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Ultimate Orange...that stuff was the shit.


Maybe that was the stuff I had it was awesome


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 17, 2022)

Ripped Fuel, Ultimate Orange, Coke, Meth... I tried em all back in the late '90's early 00's. The best , to me, was GNC ephedra caps. Plain caps with the standardized extract, herbal form of ephedra and nothing else. No caffeine, asprin, etc. Felt great.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

The original Jack3d you all might remember too.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 17, 2022)

Speed X3 was decent, I took 3 scoops and I swear I saw my field of vision shrink (tunnel vision)

Also mixed it with the old redline once just for funsies 

But hey, I was only 20 at the time


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> This ^
> 
> Used to buy it 1989 or so, I would pop and ephedrine pill, wash it down with Ultimate Orange (also had ephedrine in it). Wired all day...
> 
> ...


Lol I would have been quite wired myself back then as worked alone so would have practically bounced off the walls of the small data center I worked in then and had all production done quicker...



GhostPenguin said:


> Speed X3 was decent, I took 3 scoops and I swear I saw my field of vision shrink (tunnel vision)
> 
> Also mixed it with the old redline once just for funsies
> 
> But hey, I was only 20 at the time


Old redline in those aluminum bottles was brutal as could only drink half of it.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 17, 2022)

I remeber the Redline in metal bottles too... that stuff was like amphetamines!


----------



## GSgator (Jan 17, 2022)

Gas station mini thins the OG of ephedra.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

AlienAgent said:


> I remeber the Redline in metal bottles too... that stuff was like amphetamines!


Oh yes silly me had to drink the whole damned bottle when it says drink half, but it tasted so good though. Almost passed out when my heart roared outta control while on the treadmill...fun times lol.


----------



## AlienAgent (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Oh yes silly me had to drink the whole damned bottle when it says drink half, hut it tasted so good though. Almost passed out when my heart roard outta control while on the treadmill...fun tines lol.


I had a 4 pack of em and after finishing the first one, I gave the other three to a buddy up the road who was a drug freak. I couldnt deal with the jitters, but this dude would take ANYTHING. Heck, I had some amanita muscaria mushrooms that came up in the backyard and he even ate one of them. Got all messed up, pukin', shitin', cryin'. Real messed up.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Oh yes silly me had to drink the whole damned bottle when it says drink half, but it tasted so good though. Almost passed out when my heart roared outta control while on the treadmill...fun times lol.


A lot of my teammates made that mistake including myself when they first came out. Like who reads the serving size in such a small bottle one would assume the entire bottle would be 1 serving lol.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> A lot of my teammates made that mistake including myself when they first came out. Like who reads the serving size in such a small bottle one would assume the entire bottle would be 1 serving lol.


Yep! That small bottle sure was misleading lol.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 18, 2022)

The original hydroxycut (ephedra and caffeine), the Russian Roulette of deadly seizures.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 18, 2022)

These banned pre-work outs are asking for heart attacks. Probably worse if you're on gear.


----------



## supertest_465 (Jan 18, 2022)

I used to take the original jack3d and after it was banned. Good stuff, but yeah it's a death wish. lol


----------



## knightmare999 (Jan 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ripped Fuel was basically oral crack. Couple of those and a Mountain Dew and I was doing double shifts at work.


Same
~1999


----------



## Oldbastard (Feb 21, 2022)

You can still find just not easy


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 21, 2022)

supertest_465 said:


> These banned pre-work outs are asking for heart attacks. Probably worse if you're on gear.


Well except there wasn’t an epidemic of heart attacks in gyms all across the nation.


----------



## BKK (Feb 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Pre-Kaged®
> 
> 
> Pre-Kaged is the ultimate Pre-workout performance supplement. Top rated combination of ingredients to provide the best focus, pump, and stamina in the gym!
> ...



Prekaged what I'm using now. Like it for it's overall profile. Not too strong, good pumps, tastes good.


----------



## BKK (Feb 27, 2022)

Jack3d was good. Was too fucking much though when you were also taking OxyElite at the same time lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 27, 2022)

BKK said:


> Prekaged what I'm using now. Like it for it's overall profile. Not too strong, good pumps, tastes good.


Too strong for me, had to use a smaller scoop.

Of course I do drink a big ass cup of coffee in the morning...and take cialis.

I like it because whole food multivitamins and creatine are included, pretty cool.


----------



## BKK (Feb 27, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Too strong for me, had to use a smaller scoop.
> 
> Of course I do drink a big ass cup of coffee in the morning...and take cialis.
> 
> I like it because whole food multivitamins and creatine are included, pretty cool.



I think I just have a very high caffeine tolerance. Most days I drink 2 cups of coffee, then a scoop of pre-kaged, and then I'll usually follow that up with some more afternoon coffee lol. Probably why I've been sleeping like shit now that I think about it.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 27, 2022)

BKK said:


> I think I just have a very high caffeine tolerance. Most days I drink 2 cups of coffee, then a scoop of pre-kaged, and then I'll usually follow that up with some more afternoon coffee lol. Probably why I've been sleeping like shit now that I think about it.


Yeah that would ruin my sleep for sure.

I try to drink coffee/caffeine only in the morning.


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm sure many people know of the energy drink named Bang, its gotten pretty popular. But does anyone remember the OLD Bang? The one specifically made as a preworkout? It was in a wide plastic bottle, I actually still have a bottle I kept for memory sake. That was one of my favorite pre-workouts. Don't think it had any crazy stimulants just caffeine I believe. 

As for me now, I prefer a huge cup of coffee as my preworkout. Most preworkout's seem to make me crash real quick like 15-30 mins after taking it and feel both tired and wired afterwards. Coffee seems to give me clean energy that just lasts way longer with a smooth comedown. I assume the all the alkaloids in coffee just work together to make it a clean, longer and smoother experience.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 9, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> The original hydroxycut (ephedra and caffeine), the Russian Roulette of deadly seizures.


That shit sent my sister-in-law to the emergency room. Twice.


----------



## weightlossburn (Apr 10, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> That shit sent my sister-in-law to the emergency room. Twice.


Hopefully she is ok now and is making better nutritional choices.  I always took less than the recommended dose and just felt jittery, nauseated, and angry.

I remember when I was in college some girl took like 8 of them at once and they had to pump her stomach.


----------



## Dex (Apr 10, 2022)

20mg of Adderall works well. HR will already be in fat burning zone.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 10, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> Hopefully she is ok now and is making better nutritional choices.  I always took less than the recommended dose and just felt jittery, nauseated, and angry.
> 
> I remember when I was in college some girl took like 8 of them at once and they had to pump her stomach.


Oh, this was several years ago, but thanks. She's not quite petite, but she is on the smaller side. Always lean and in good shape, but she was young, dumb and obsessed with her looks. We couldn't believe it when she fucked up the second time, but that was the wake-up call. She swore off that nasty stuff afterwards and it was banned soon after.


----------

